# New member, hi all



## Asl9791 (Sep 1, 2019)

Just thought I'd say hi to everyone. A new member looking to further my coffee knowledge and experience from start to finish to be honestly. I have a delonghi dedica which is from a few years back and ultimately looking to move up to something a bit more versatile in time when finances permit. But hopefully will pick up plenty of info on here.


----------

